# New state record bass,



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

Well not really. Luns and I went to the pond today and I ended up with my new PB bass. I was letting my by bouce bottom while I fixed my other rod and shortly after it hit bottom it gets SMOKED. Im trying to get my other rod moved and set the hook. I eventually got in control and brought the fish to the boat. Now, Without Luns I NEVER would of got this fish in. He landed it and helped keep the line from getting caught under the boat.
Anyway it hit a swimbait (let the bashing begin)
Weighs 7-11. YES WE WEIGHED IT ON A DIGITAL SCALE


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Toad! I was happy with my 4-2 today until I saw this.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Sweetness! 3:16?


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

nice fish man


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great bass!:B That will be tough to beat in the future. Good Luck.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great job on a nice looking pig!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice one, have to get my first big one this year.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

pffft that ain't more than 7-9.75!


Kidding!!!!!

Great Job!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That is a great fish.


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

Yea I know Im a hypocrite, but I got her on a 9" rainbow trout storm wildeye.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Man, you look JUST like someone I knew in middle school. 
His name was Nick.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice fish dude.....she's got a big dome!!

I havent set the hook on anything over 2 yet!! 
!#


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Nice fish dude.....she's got a big dome!!
> 
> I havent set the hook on anything over 2 yet!!
> !#


Thats exactly what I was thinking, The head of a 10 pounder!


----------



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice catch young Man!


----------

